# Band of Brothers is gone....



## Arsokan (6. Februar 2009)

Eine der größten Eve-Allianzen, Band of Brothers (Bo, wurde am 4. Feb. 2008 vermutlich durch einen Spion unterwandert, aufgelöst und somit mehr oder weniger aus dem Spiel geworfen.

BoB, welche selbst in der Vergangenheit mehr als einmal Spione nutzen um Kriege gegen andere Spielerallianzen zu gewinnen, wurden mit dieser Aktion um über 100 Sonnensysteme, Milliarden an ISK in den Produktionsketten (Cap-Arrays sind jetzt Offline da Sov. über die Systeme nichtmehr existiert und somit auch alle Bauaufträge abgebrochen und verloren gingen) sowie doch nicht unerhebliche weitere Güter gebracht. 
Durch diesen Schritt ist ein gewisses Machtvakuum im 0.0 Bereich entstanden und in den nächsten Tagen dürften einige Schlachten um ehemalige BoB Gebiete ausbrechen und viel im Wandel sein. 

Unklar ist noch der genaue hergang, was exact vorgefallen ist. Es gibt einige Statements sowohl von BoB als auch von Goonfleet, welche entsprechend die Verantwortung für dies übernehmen. Nach Aussage von Goonfleet war ein Char als Spion bei BoB eingeschleußt worden und hat sich soweit dort etabliert das er letztendlich genügend Rechte hatte um die Allianz aufzulösen. BoB selber hat bereits gestern ein Statement herrausgegeben wonach weder eine unbezahlte Rechnung der Grund gewesen sei, was zunächst die Vermutung war, noch ein Spion dafür verantwortlich ist. Eine Erklärung bleibt BoB bis zur Stunde aber schuldig. 
Leitende BoB Spieler haben bereits eine Petition eingereicht um einen Bug auszuschließen, bislang sind dazu aber keine weiteren Informationen verfügbar. 

Fakt ist, dass nach der letzten Downtime alle ehemaligen BoB Gebiete nichtmehr zur BoB Allianz gehören und somit auch alle Vorzüge wie schon eingangs erwähnte Supercapital-Fabriken nichtmehr Arbeiten als auch sogenannte Cynojammer nichtmehr in Funktion sind. Letztere hatte BoB großräumig eingesetzt um feindlichen Flotten das Eindrigen in ihren Raum zu erschweren. Diese Hürde ist nun nichtmehr existent und einige Allianzen, nicht zuletzt Goonswarm, dürften diese Chance nutzen um groß angelegte Angriffe zu starten.


----------



## Theroas (6. Februar 2009)

Liest sich wie ein Krimi.

Ich finds gut.

a) War BoB zu mächtig,
b) Mehr Teritorienkriege --> mehr Schrott --> mehr gebaute Schiffe --> bessere Erzpreise.


----------



## Mesca77 (6. Februar 2009)

Tja nu, wer andere Leute metagamed, wird selbst ein Opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Februar 2009)

Ich finds lustig. So haben wir in Delve was zu tun. Wir werden uns stellen und Kämpfen. Ich hoffe auf einige schöne schlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir waren gerade unterwegs goons jagen aber dann wurden wir gekillt. Naja shit happens. Aber anders war BoB auch nicht bei zu kommen ausser auf so eine Art und Weise. 

Aber irgendwie seh ich da auch eine Schwäche im Game Design. Welche? Nun überlegt mal, könnnte eine Einzige Person zb ein Microsoft CEO von jetzt auf gleich alle Microsoft besitztümer verkaufen und dann den Laden dicht machen? Nein. Also hoffe ich das CCP das Allianz disbanding insofern abändert das mehere Direktoren zustimmen müssen und das es zb nen 48 stunden Countdown gibt.

Sonst wird es nun in zukunf öfters zu solchen szenarien kommen und ich glaube das wollen wir alle nicht. Dann darf man niemanden mehr Trauen. Jeder hat seinen Preis...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habe in den letzten 6 Stunden den vollständigen Beitrag im Deutschen-Eve-Politforum mit Interesse gelesen und darüber OnLineSpielen direkt "vergessen".
Natürlich ist das momentane Ergebnis in Bezug zu den Allianzen erfrischend interessant. Mich überrascht wie wichtig die Wirkung der Aktionen ausserhalb des Spieles in EvE verwurzelt und wie tief seit Jahren im Prinzip "Raub und Mord" als ethische Spielgrundlage verwurzelt sind. Damit sinkt es in meiner Interessenskala es über die 2 bisherigen Testfortnights zu spielen.
Es gibt wenige Statements der Nutzniesser wie Betroffenen über den Ablauf, weil noch einiges überprüft wird. Die nutzniessende Allianz war auf diese Aktion nicht vorbereitet , also der Überläufer praktisch ein Schnäpchen. Da er offensichtlich spielerfahrener Miner ist und diverse (nachweisbar nicht alle) Passworte betreffend der Regelung in der Allianz als Fürhungsmitglied hatte, neige ich als wahrscheinlichsten Ablauf auf einen kleinen Bruder um 14 Jahre, "welcher oft spielen und Minern durfte", mit dem der ältere Bruder=Accountbesitzer auch einige Kampfeinsätze geflogen ist zu tippen, der in der Abwesenheit des großen Bruder Mist gebaut hat.
Die geschädigte Allianz hat entsprechend dem, was man neuen Spielerm anrät: "nur damit loszuziehn, was man auch verlieren kann=Backups in der Hinterhand zu haben", die Beine schnell auf den Boden, also sofort eine Allianz gehabt, reagieren und Absichern können. Im Prinzip stehen die Nutzniesser trotz geschenkter 15 momentan größter Kampfschiffe und massig Geldrechnungseinheiten eher mit runtergelassenen Hosen da, weil sie um frisches Einflußgebiet abzusichern deutlich mehr für Gebietsabsicherugen inverstieren musten als sie möglicherweise für gesunden Nachschub haben. Der Gedankenfehler war die Annahme, daß die um ihren Namen beraubte=geschädigte Ally 2 Wochen länger für den Grundaufbau brauchen würde und sich damit die neuen Investitionen im folgenden Kampf um 1 Woche besser durchsetzen. Es ist genau anders herum und die "geschädigte Allianz" jetzt dazu fähig den entscheidenden Kampf im Zentrum so zu gewinnen. Damit wird Eve-Spielen dank nur 1 alles beherschenden Allianz deutlich langweiliger in Bezug zu PvP.
Das Lustiige dabei ist: Das Prizip, wie die "geschädigte Ally" besiegt werden kann ist jetzt allen anderen Spielern vor Augen geführt worden." Praktisch droht die gleiche Langeweile, falls die andere Seite sich dieser Erkenntnis mit Vorbereitung bedienen sollte, ohne daß es spielerische Mittel gibt das zu verhindern.


----------



## Arsokan (9. Februar 2009)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig. So haben wir in Delve was zu tun. Wir werden uns stellen und Kämpfen. Ich hoffe auf einige schöne schlachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist schon ein wenig krass, wie "einfach" im Endeffekt das ganze doch war. 
CCP hat ja auch bereits (inoffiziel) verlautbaren lassen das das Allianzmanagment noch auf der ToDo list ist. Allerdings denke ich mal das es genau so priorisiert ist wie das POS Managment und die Factory/Lab Slot Verwaltung. 
Derzeit ist das Uaflösen der Allianz leichter als das Lockdown eines BP's...da wird bestimmt was geändert. 
Allerdings wer es schafft sich als Spion so weit "einzuarbeiten" das er Executioner Rechte erhält ist schon eine Leistung für sich. 

Ich selbst stehe dem ganzen mangels effektiver Corp/Allianzzugangsmöglichkeit zu 0.0 eher neutral gegenüber.

Da BoB im Vorfeld ja nicht gerade als "Metagame" Gegner auftrat (waren soweit ich weis mit die ersten die mit dieser art der "Kriegsführung" agierten) muss ich sagen: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder herraus.
Allerdings ist es auch nicht gerade der Ehrenhafteste Weg einen Krieg zu gewinnen. 

Wobei die Festung, die BoB sich durch die ganzen Sov-Systeme da aufgebaut hatte auch nicht gerade ohne weiteres hätte zu fall gebracht werden können.
Alleine die Cynojammer haben mehr als effektiv eine Invasion blockiert, gnz zu schweigen das ein solcher Angriff auf ein Gebiet mit solchen Nachschubsmöglichkeiten wie dort gegeben ohnehin nur mit einer massiven Materialschlacht möglich gewesen währe. Nur das die bei Schiffsverlust diese i.d.r. direkt vor Ort ersetzen konnten (Shrike ist soweit ich weis der einzige Titan Pilot der seinen Titan nach Verlust ersetzt hatte, 3x mittlerweile...wenn das nicht Bände spricht). 

Na ja. Mal sehen wie lange die neue Alli von denen braucht um die Region wieder so zu Dominieren...


----------



## heralin (10. Februar 2009)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie seh ich da auch eine Schwäche im Game Design. Welche? Nun überlegt mal, könnnte eine Einzige Person zb ein Microsoft CEO von jetzt auf gleich alle Microsoft besitztümer verkaufen und dann den Laden dicht machen? Nein. Also hoffe ich das CCP das Allianz disbanding insofern abändert das mehere Direktoren zustimmen müssen und das es zb nen 48 stunden Countdown gibt.
> 
> Sonst wird es nun in zukunf öfters zu solchen szenarien kommen und ich glaube das wollen wir alle nicht. Dann darf man niemanden mehr Trauen. Jeder hat seinen Preis...



RL vergleiche hinken... ich hoffe das CCP an genau diesem umstand nichts ändern wird. immerhin reden wir hier von eve: 

CCP Wrangler
EVE is a dark and harsh world, you're supposed to feel a bit worried and slightly angry when you log in, you're not supposed to feel like you're logging in to a happy, happy, fluffy, fluffy lala land filled with fun and adventures, that's what hello kitty online is for. 


solange das kein hack war finde ich die sache absolut in ordnung. und glaub mir [Propaganda] was einen nicht töte macht einen nur stärker. sucht es euch selbst aus ob ihr euch bob anschließt oder ob ihr von ihnen zu pulver verarbeitet werdet! [/Propaganda]


----------



## 1Auriga1 (10. Februar 2009)

Das ist echt ein Ding, Spionage oder eine Allianz/Corp zu beklauen ist ja eine Sache aber gleich auch noch aufzulösen ist schon ziemlich hart. Auch wenn ich Bob gegenüber feindlich eingestellt bin finde ich nicht daß sie das verdient haben. Sie sind ein guter und anspruchsvoller Gegner und immer wieder für Überraschungen gut. Eve würde ohne Bob etwas fehlen aber ich geh mal davon aus das sie sich wieder erholen werden, ist halt nur eine frage der Zeit.



Arsokan schrieb:


> Alleine die Cynojammer haben mehr als effektiv eine Invasion blockiert, gnz zu schweigen das ein solcher Angriff auf ein Gebiet mit solchen Nachschubsmöglichkeiten wie dort gegeben ohnehin nur mit einer massiven Materialschlacht möglich gewesen währe. Nur das die bei Schiffsverlust diese i.d.r. direkt vor Ort ersetzen konnten (Shrike ist soweit ich weis der einzige Titan Pilot der seinen Titan nach Verlust ersetzt hatte, 3x mittlerweile...wenn das nicht Bände spricht).



Soweit ich weiß gibt es in ihrem Gebiet auch noch NPC Stationen, was es noch schwerer macht Bob da militärisch rauszudrängen.   

Allgemeinen ist es aber auch schwierig eine große und vorallem gut ausgebauten 0.0 Allianzen zu besiegen. Treffen zwei große Allianzen aufeinander ist es eher eine frage der Kampfmoral, vor allem wenn sich der Krieg festfährt, wer als erstes kein bock mehr hat verliert. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung die ich in dem Konflikt im letzten Jahr zwischen Bob und dem Norden gemacht habe. 

Ja der zweite Titan wurde fix ersetzt, hat nur einen Tag gedauert, hat aber nicht mal eine Woche gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Dritter währe wohl auch gleich bereit gewesen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte Shrike nur keine lust mehr. Also kam er in einer Apoc zur schlacht, wurde natürlich sofort Primary von uns....


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Februar 2009)

heralin schrieb:


> RL vergleiche hinken... ich hoffe das CCP an genau diesem umstand nichts ändern wird. immerhin reden wir hier von eve:
> 
> CCP Wrangler
> EVE is a dark and harsh world, you're supposed to feel a bit worried and slightly angry when you log in, you're not supposed to feel like you're logging in to a happy, happy, fluffy, fluffy lala land filled with fun and adventures, that's what hello kitty online is for.
> ...


Genau, die Sache ist so ok wie sie offenbar gelaufen ist. Ich denke darüber diskutiert auch keiner in den Eve-Foren. Es scheint so, daß der Mechanismus einer Allianzauflösung nicht so gut durchdacht ist wie weite Bereiche des Spiels vor allem in Bezug zu Corp-Handling.

Der wichtigste Faktor ein Spiel anhaltend zu spielen ist: Eine persönlich genehme Möglichkeit sich zu entspannen.
Die MMO bieten neben den Facetten erforschen, Rätsel knacken und Entwicklung von Helden der OffLineSpiele noch Kämpfe unter Spielern in verschiedenem Ausmaß. Eve bietet gleichwertig große Möglichkeiten der Entfaltung für mehrere im Satz vorher genannte Facetten. Dadurch ist ein lang motivierender Tempowechsel gewährleistet. Wenn man aber immer wieder vor Augen geführt bekommt, daß Prinzipien wie Zuverlässigkeit und Respekt gegenüber den Mitspielern NICHTS wert sind, ist eben GESUNDSCHRUMPFEN des Spiels auf die Klientel angesagt, welche die Spielart "Bad" pflegen.


----------



## Yogi (11. Februar 2009)

BoB wurde nicht vernichtet ! BoB erlitt lediglich einen Rückschlag, was aber BoB nun in meinen Augen zum Märtyrer macht. BoB sowie die GBC sind nach diesem Angriff noch entschlossener und selbst viele feine von BoB sind mit dieser Art der Kriegsführung nicht einverstanden und distanzieren sich von Goons. Weiterhin muss man ganz klar feststellen, dass der Versuch BoB aus den Köpfen zu löschen in dem man einfach den Namen gestohlen hat absolut in die Hose ging. Denn selbst feindliche Allianzen wie -RAZOR-, GoonSwarm, Tau Ceti oder Pandemic Legion sprechen heute wenn sie ihre Angriffe planen von Angriffen gegen BoB oder kämpfe im BoB Gebiet. Nach diese feigen Aktion geht Band of Brothers in die EvE Geschichte als Märtyrer ein und GoonsWarm als eine der niederträchtigsten Allianzen im EvE Space. 

PS: wenn GoonsWarm noch ein paar Wochen im Band of Brother Space bissel Krieg spielt, können sie wohl einen Asylantrag bei -Razor- stellen (derzeit verlieren Goons zwischen 5-10 Systeme am Tag)


Gruß Yogi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. Februar 2009)

Märtyrer, auch Martyrer (die weibliche Form ist Märtyrin bzw. Martyrin) (von griechisch &#956;&#940;&#961;&#964;&#965;&#962; „Zeuge“ oder &#956;&#945;&#961;&#964;&#973;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#957; „Zeugnis“, „Beweis“[1]) sind Menschen, die um des Bekenntnisses ihres Glaubens willen den Tod erdulden.


----------



## Arsokan (11. Februar 2009)

Yogi schrieb:


> BoB wurde nicht vernichtet ! BoB erlitt lediglich einen Rückschlag, was aber BoB nun in meinen Augen zum Märtyrer macht. BoB sowie die GBC sind nach diesem Angriff noch entschlossener und selbst viele feine von BoB sind mit dieser Art der Kriegsführung nicht einverstanden und distanzieren sich von Goons. Weiterhin muss man ganz klar feststellen, dass der Versuch BoB aus den Köpfen zu löschen in dem man einfach den Namen gestohlen hat absolut in die Hose ging. Denn selbst feindliche Allianzen wie -RAZOR-, GoonSwarm, Tau Ceti oder Pandemic Legion sprechen heute wenn sie ihre Angriffe planen von Angriffen gegen BoB oder kämpfe im BoB Gebiet. Nach diese feigen Aktion geht Band of Brothers in die EvE Geschichte als Märtyrer ein und GoonsWarm als eine der niederträchtigsten Allianzen im EvE Space.
> 
> PS: wenn GoonsWarm noch ein paar Wochen im Band of Brother Space bissel Krieg spielt, können sie wohl einen Asylantrag bei -Razor- stellen (derzeit verlieren Goons zwischen 5-10 Systeme am Tag)
> 
> ...



BoB ist erledigt. Lediglich die Spieler nicht. Diese haben mittlerweile eine neue Allianz gegründet. Aber die Allianz BoB ist erledigt und finito. Nicht zuletzt da Goonswarm direkt den Namen "Bamnd of Brothers" nach auflösung mit einer Corp blockiert hat die mit diesen Namen erstellt wurde. 
Aber genau das, was jetzt passiert war ja das, was alle erwartet haben. Ein richtig schöner Vergeltungsschlag.


----------



## Yogi (11. Februar 2009)

Und was hat es bewirkt, was ändert sich ? BoB ist tot lang lebe BoB ähm sry KenZoku oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GonnsWarm hat seit dem 05.02.2009 knapp 40 Systeme verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Operation "Vergeltungsschlag" scheint also ein voller erfolg zu werden

ein legendäres Schwert bleibt ein Schwert egal welchen namen man ihm gibt


----------



## Arsokan (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn du das so siehst darfst du auch nicht von BoB reden sondern musst von CCCP reden (Choclate, Cream, cookies and Pies), was der ursprüngliche Name der Alli war aber aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr mit CCP entsprechend geändert werden musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und genau diesen Erfolg hatte ich erwartet. Viel Bumbum..., das ist es doch worum es eigentlich geht.

Also auf in den Kampf...der König ist tot, lang lebe der König.


PS: Fand den ersten Vorschlag irgendwie besser mit TAFKAB oder TAFKABoB (The Allianz formerly known as ...)...


----------



## Metalpinguin (27. Februar 2009)

Kenny oder wie sie die Goons so schön Nennen Sangoku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber wie sagt man so schön Bob got bobbed.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Metagaming ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*cry metagaming is böse* aber wir nutzen es auf die gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meruca (28. Februar 2009)

Ich finds auch subba das BoB wech ist, und ihre neue Ally ist ja grade im begriff den Löffel abzugeben wenn sich die Lage ned mal langsam stabilisiert.
Und selber Schuld sind sie auch denn sie haben mit dem metagaming quasi angefangen/es auf die Spitze getrieben und nun bekommen sie ihre gerechte Strafe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_Meruca_


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Da hat Goonswarm mit einem zweischneideigen Schwert auf BoB geschlagen... Wenn ich das hier so lese, hat Goonswarm nicht daran gedacht, ihre Tat geheimzuhalten, und es wie ein kleines Kind herausposaunt, dass sie einem Baby den Lutscher geklaut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer schon niederträchtige Attentate verursacht, soll diese auch von den Medien fernhalten, so wie es die heutigen Politiker in Rl machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Jop, das machen sie wirklich


----------



## ManicK (20. März 2009)

oh man eve hört sich so unglaublich gut und komplex an.
aber eben diese komplexheit ist zu komplex um es mal eben am abend zu zocken. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (21. März 2009)

ein mmo sollte man ja auch nicht an einem Abend fertig haben, aber falls du meinst das man eve nicht nur ein paar stunden am tag zocken kann dann irrst du dich denn es gibt viele corps die aus genau solchen menschen besteht


----------



## Shagkul (21. März 2009)

Wie sieht es da nun eigentlich aus?

Ist BoB nun wirklich geschlagen? Dachte die haben einen Gegenschlag ausgeführt und holten ihre Gebiete zurück.

Wie ist denn die Lage und was sagen die Gerüchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das schon sehr spannend
Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Exeone (21. März 2009)

Schau mal hier http://dl.eve-files.com/media/corp/verite/influence.png

bob oder kenzoku sind nirgend zu sehen war allerdings heute selber überrascht das auf einmal alles weg ist hätte nicht gedacht das die gons das noch auf die kette kriegen bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. März 2009)

Es wurde in den letzten Tagen fleissig mit über 1000 Schiffen gekämpft. 
Die Karte besagt, daß GoonSwarm die Mehrheit an Einrichtungen hat, welche den Einfluß darstellen. Vor ca. 3 Tagen gab es eine Nachrich, daß Goonswarm 17 solcher Einrichtungen unter Kontrolle hat und Kenzouku (die neue Allianz von Bo 16, ausserdem unzählige noch nicht den Status haben für die Gebietskontrolle gezählt zu werden. Alle unsicheren Einrichtungen übertreffen die 31 der beiden genannten Parteien deutlich. Und um die geht es die nächsten Wochen und Monate. Natürlicherweise werden in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen ein deutlicher Teil von solchen Einrichtungen in Goonhand den Status noch erreichen und sich ca. verdoppeln, dagegen die nächsten z.B. 3 auf Seiten von Kenzouku erst in 4 Wochen. Für Kenzouku ist es aufgrund von "massiver" Gegenwehr ungleich schwieriger den Gesamtstand solcher Einrichtungen innerhalb von so kurzer Zeit zu ihren Gunsten zu ändern. Dafür gibt es eine Aussage von ca. 1 Jahr.

=> Es wird dort in den nächsten Monaten stark krachen und Einflußmässig nichts von Kenzouku zu sehen sein. Um an Details des "kriegsverlaufs" heranzukommen, muß man lernen die ganzen Zahlentabellen von CCP auszuwerten.
Aufgrund der inzwischen von Kenz. eingestzten Capitals in den Kämpfen würde ich zur Meinung tendieren, daß sie im Gegensatz zu Goon bereits wieder eine stete Produktion davon aufgebaut haben und aufgrund der Erfahrenheit mit solchen Shciffen ein militärisches Übergewicht bekommen.


----------



## Arsokan (21. März 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Es wurde in den letzten Tagen fleissig mit über 1000 Schiffen gekämpft.
> Die Karte besagt, daß GoonSwarm die Mehrheit an Einrichtungen hat, welche den Einfluß darstellen. Vor ca. 3 Tagen gab es eine Nachrich, daß Goonswarm 17 solcher Einrichtungen unter Kontrolle hat und Kenzouku (die neue Allianz von Bo 16, ausserdem unzählige noch nicht den Status haben für die Gebietskontrolle gezählt zu werden. Alle unsicheren Einrichtungen übertreffen die 31 der beiden genannten Parteien deutlich. Und um die geht es die nächsten Wochen und Monate. Natürlicherweise werden in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen ein deutlicher Teil von solchen Einrichtungen in Goonhand den Status noch erreichen und sich ca. verdoppeln, dagegen die nächsten z.B. 3 auf Seiten von Kenzouku erst in 4 Wochen. Für Kenzouku ist es aufgrund von "massiver" Gegenwehr ungleich schwieriger den Gesamtstand solcher Einrichtungen innerhalb von so kurzer Zeit zu ihren Gunsten zu ändern. Dafür gibt es eine Aussage von ca. 1 Jahr.
> 
> => Es wird dort in den nächsten Monaten stark krachen und Einflußmässig nichts von Kenzouku zu sehen sein. Um an Details des "kriegsverlaufs" heranzukommen, muß man lernen die ganzen Zahlentabellen von CCP auszuwerten.
> Aufgrund der inzwischen von Kenz. eingestzten Capitals in den Kämpfen würde ich zur Meinung tendieren, daß sie im Gegensatz zu Goon bereits wieder eine stete Produktion davon aufgebaut haben und aufgrund der Erfahrenheit mit solchen Shciffen ein militärisches Übergewicht bekommen.



Die Sache ist ja die, dass lediglich die Sov. Status von 4 nichtmehr existiert. Die Corps und alleStrukturen von denen (POS) existieren ja noch und "normale" Capitals werden ja in der XL Shipyard gebaut. Lediglich Supercapitals (Mothership und Titans) können erst ab sov1 gebaut werden, und die hat Kenzu ja schon in vielen Bereichen. "Normale" Schiffe sind eh im Dauernachschub. 
Die werden nicht Kampflos aufgeben und diese Aktion hat deren Kampfeswillen nur gestärkt denke ich. 
Oh ja...es wird gewaltig krachen in den nächsten Monaten. So wie ich die Cookiecompany kenne geben die sich nicht mit weniger zufrieden als mind. den alten Status wieder zu erreichen.


----------



## Shagkul (21. März 2009)

Also diese Aktion begeistert mich schon sehr, so was ist wirklich mal fordernd, spannend und interessant.

Wenn ich nun noch als Eve Anfänger die Begriffe und Zusammenhänge besser verstehen würde, wäre es perfekt.

Ob man das in so einer Art Video News bringen könnte, mit Vorort Bilder, dass wäre ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Arsokan (22. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Also diese Aktion begeistert mich schon sehr, so was ist wirklich mal fordernd, spannend und interessant.
> 
> Wenn ich nun noch als Eve Anfänger die Begriffe und Zusammenhänge besser verstehen würde, wäre es perfekt.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt: Du musst nur die Zusammenhänge kennen. Dann reicht auch ein flüchtiger Blick auf die Politische Map die hier schon verlinkt wurde und du weist was sache ist. 
"Vor Ort" Bilder werden nur schwerlich zu ergattern sein von wegen Security usw. Was das angeht sind Allianzen in etwa so wie die CIA und die US Army...Paranoid. Alles was andere nicht ohnehin wissen wird geheim gehalten. Denn jedes quäntchen Information kann den "Feind" helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Holder Corp con CCCP/BoB/Kenzoku heist ja schon seit jeher "Tin Foil", was man durchaus als Anspielung auf die Alu-Hüte von so UFO-Verückten zurückführen kann...


----------



## Shagkul (22. März 2009)

Hm könnte man in Eve, dann auch als Spion arbeiten? Oder wird selbst die beste Spionage und Tarntechnik irgendwann mal ausgehebelt?

Die Informationen könnte man dann auf dem Markt teuer verkaufen….

Ah ich denke schon wieder zu weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (22. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Hm könnte man in Eve, dann auch als Spion arbeiten? Oder wird selbst die beste Spionage und Tarntechnik irgendwann mal ausgehebelt?
> 
> Die Informationen könnte man dann auf dem Markt teuer verkaufen….
> 
> ...



"Spion" sind wirklich manche. So ein "Spion" hat ja erst die Zershlagung von BoB ermöglicht. Aber als eigene Karriere eher ungeeignet.

Was aber Intel und Aufklärung angeht, so ist dies durchaus ein fester bestandteil einer jeden Allianz. In jeder Allianz gibt es Cover ops Piloten die als Aufklärer unterwegs sind und die Jump-routen überwachen. Jede Alli wird bei größeren Aktionen auch Cov-OPs an jeden Gate platzieren wo keiner ist um Neuankömlinge zu registrieren. 
Force Recon und Covert ops (Buzzard/Falcon/Pilgrim/...) sind fester Bestandteil jeder Flotte. Gerade Force Recon zum teil speziell wegen der Capitals und den Cynofields für deren Jumpdrives. Covert Ops Blockaderunner folgen durch Covert Ops Jumportals den Flotten mit Munitions und Treibstoffnachschub wenn es tief in das Feindesgebiet geht. 

Die Covert Ops Bereiche und Möglichkeiten wachsen immer weiter. Sobald die Black OB's Battleships und die Stealthbomber ihren mehr als notwendigen Review haben wird es damit richtig losgehen. 
Stealthbomber sollen wohmöglich die Fähigkeit für CovOPs Tarngeneratoren erhalten und die Blackops bekommen wie alle Jumpable Ships wohl ne Fuel Bay. Auch ein CovOps Tarnsystem soll eventuell mit auf die drauf können, was auch diesen Schiffen das getarnte Warpen ermöglichen würde. Verlangt wird es schon lange...mal sehen auf was die Devs sich auch einlassen werden. 

Mit Black Ops, Covert Ops, Stealthbombern, Covert Ops Blockaderunner und Force Recon stehen schon heute mehr oder weniger komplette Tarnflotten zur Verfügung!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. März 2009)

Hier eine aktuelle Aussage zu den Kämpfen:
"..."Aber davon abgesehen gehts in 49- ab. Tagsüber ballern wir Goonpossen in reinforce und reppen die BoBPossen und nachts isses umgekehrt. Is son Zeitzonenending ...... ""

edit 24.3: Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab, steht es Heute 31: 18  GoonOBR
Kenzouku durfte/mußte sich umbenennen und heißt jetzt BOBR (Band of Brothers Reloaded) und wird weil das Kyrelisch geschrieben auf Russisch Biber heißt auch Biber genannt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (28. März 2009)

Eine Heutige Angabe der Tower is Goon : BOBR 26 : 18, nachdem BOBR kurzfristig auf 14 gerutscht war.
Das stellt in etwa einen militärischen Sieg von Goon vorletzte Nacht und einen von BOBR in dieser dar.

edit 2.4.09: Auch wenn das jetzt in eine Art Selbstgespräch ausartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier eine aktuelle Meldung:
"Towercount kann ich leider auch nicht geben, jedoch ein großer Puffer (10 ? ) für BoB.
Drei weitere Dysprosium Moons haben die Besitzer an BoB gewechselt. 2 Systeme sind unter Angriff durch die GBC, das System 3BK (Towercount, 27 GBC, 5 Goonswarm) sowie das System 9CG, beides Outpostsysteme.
Sov 1 für 49- wird am Montag erwartet."
Damit scheint klar, daß Goon das notwendige Ziel für einen Erfolg der ganzen Aktion nicht erreicht und in dem Gebiet bald weggeräumt wird.


----------



## Dietrich (4. April 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> edit 2.4.09: Auch wenn das jetzt in eine Art Selbstgespräch ausartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bitte aktuell halten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. April 2009)

49-u Sov 1 für Kenzuko. Heute haben wir mit einer Dreadflotte 9cg angegriffen, wurden von Goons und verbündeten gehotdropped. Wir haben einige Dreads verloren (40-50) konnten aber wohl fast 15-20 gegnerische Dreads killen. Ich war vorort und hab nu 5 Dreads mehr auf meinem killkonto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tjo wir haben uns heute ne blutige Nase geholt ums mit den Worten von nem bob FC zu sagen.

Mal sehn wie es weiter geht. Vorhin konnten wir in 9cg geloggte Dreads evakuieren.
Mehr Infos gibts in einschlägigen EVE-Foren.


----------



## Shagkul (5. April 2009)

Last uns bitte ruhig immer wissen wie die Lage aussieht...... *popkorn hol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. April 2009)

Sov1 bedeutet in etwa, daß sich beide Parteien ohne besondere Einschränkungen oder Vorteile in dem Gebiet bewegen können.

Vor ca. ner Stunde tickerte eine Nachricht durch den german Channel;
ca auf Deutsch übersetzt "Der Acc eines Goon-Ceo ist wahrscheinlich gehackt und ungewöhnliche Folgen zu erwarten. Die Sache wird momentan überprüft."
man beachte: es is derzeit keine Goon Prime Time.
Das liest sich wie eine Wrestling Schmierenoper um die Zuschauer zu unterhalten. Nuja, bis auf eventuelle Folgen, wie einer Allianzauflösung like der letzten Monat von BoB durch sowas ähnliches werden die Spieler natürlich nicht erfahren ob der Acc tatsächlich gehackt wurde. Und natürlich werden die dadurch vollendeten Tatsachen bleiben, weil ja Massen an Spielern durch direktes Handeln auf die Situation die vollendeten Tatsachen unschuldig verstärkt haben und nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Arsokan (6. April 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Sov1 bedeutet in etwa, daß sich beide Parteien ohne besondere Einschränkungen oder Vorteile in dem Gebiet bewegen können.
> 
> Vor ca. ner Stunde tickerte eine Nachricht durch den german Channel;
> ca auf Deutsch übersetzt "Der Acc eines Goon-Ceo ist wahrscheinlich gehackt und ungewöhnliche Folgen zu erwarten. Die Sache wird momentan überprüft."
> ...



Es hat bei BoB auch den Verdacht gegeben, dass die Auflösung von einen gehackten Account durchgefürt wurde. Da CCP nichts direktes Sagt zu anderne Accounts, was OK ist finde ich, hies es doch von einen Repräsentanten: "...sollte es hier wirklich um eine nicht auf blichen Wege mögliche Aktion gegangen sein, so hätte man den Status wiederrufen..." (Sinngemäß). 

Im Klartext: Wird eine Allianz/Corp durch gehackte Accounts aufgelöst, so wird der Status wieder hergestellt. Items und ISK werden nie erstattet aber bei so massiven Einschnitten schreiten die dann ein.

Was den Kampf angeht...bin echt gespannt wie sich das Teritorium aufteilt...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. April 2009)

Man bedenke, daß der Nachweis der gleichen Person des Überläufers per Stimme im TS bisher nicht geführt wurde...

Heute Nacht sind wohl 15 Posen für die Fraktion von Bob in 49- hinzugekommen und die letzten der Goons ausgetauscht worden. Beides ohne besondere Gegenwehr mit Flotten von ca. 500/50. Aber da ich nicht selbst an dem Krieg beteiligt und zu neu bin, kann ich die Zahlen nicht eindeutig den Systemen zuordnen. Die Goons haben wohl das Gebiet in 49 aufgegeben und eine Verteidigungslinie wie früher an der Marne gebildet, von der aus sie immer wieder zu ihrer PT Vorstösse gegen die Etablierung einer höheren Sov unternehmen werden. Im Prinzip ist das ganze 0.0-Gebiet mit den kleine Flicken von hohem Sov für alle Flotten offen wie ein Scheunentor, solange sie nicht auf eine Flotte treffen, welche sie stellt.


----------



## Shagkul (8. April 2009)

Ahja _*gespannt lausch und neben her im Eve Wörterbuch blätter*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch noch nicht solang dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (16. April 2009)

einer ne idee was ex bob, aaa und razor grade planne?


----------



## FJKO (18. April 2009)

goons ins high sec befördern ^^


----------



## Exeone (18. April 2009)

naja nich ganz da sie sich letzten bei cva rum getrieben haben hät ja sein können das jemand mehr weis


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. April 2009)

Die Schiffkämpfe sind etwas abgeflaut. Es gibt nur Berichte von Flotten unter 100 Schiffen, die sehr gezielt agieren. Es gab massig Meldungen welche Corp die und die Allianz verlassen haben soll, wieviel Member der jeweils gegenüberliegenden fehlen um siegen zu können ect. ; Grabenkämpfe, ähm Politikpolemik  auf allen Ebenen halt.
49- steht ca. 21:14 BoB:Goon plus ca 10 mögliche für BoB, welche die Goon in den letzten Tagen immer wieder abgeschossen haben. 
Die andere von mir erwähnte Meldung mit 0 für Goon bezog sich also auf einen nahen Sektor.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. Mai 2009)

Inzwischen sind 2 Systeme fest = zu Null in Kenzouku-Hand und ein Drittes wird diese Woche noch hinzukommen. Damit wird das Gebiet der Sonnensysteme Querios wohl in den nächsten 2 Monaten wieder als Heimat für BoB (Kenzouko) etabliert werden. Delve ist fest genug in der Hand des Goonswarms. Sie haben dort gute Möglichkeiten sich zu verteidigen. Ansich steht nur die Frage offen, ob die kämpfende Masse der Goon-Ally die Skills und Nutzungserfahrung für die notwendigen Dikcschiffe und Einrichtungen aufgrund des Aufbaukonzeptes von GoonSwarm aufbringen will. Den Hauptanteil der Kampferfolge auf Goon-Seite stellen noch Dickschiffkapitäne ab Carrier einer ihnen helfenden Allianz. Auch auf der Seite von Kenzouko stellt eine helfende Allianz einen großen Anteil. Der Unterschied ist langjähriger Beweis ihrer Kampferfahrung mit Dickschiffen wie hochwertigen Einrichtungen. Der Grund verminderten Einsatzes von eigenen Flotten sollten enge Geldmittel sein. Manche Berichte behaupten, daß alle wichtigen ISK-einbringenden Einrichtungen der Kenzouko-Allianz seit Wochen nicht produktiv OnLine gehen können. Insgesamt sollten die Goons da momentan trotz üblichem (trifft jeden, der das 1. Mal solche Highendeinrichtungen bedient) Lernbedarf einen Vorteil haben.

Im Übrigen stellt die Dominanz von helfenden Allianzen im Kampf ein nettes Szenario in Aussicht. Wenn Kenzouko und Goon je ein Gebiet beherrschen und die Helfer ständig deutlich überlegen helfen, könnten beide Allianzen in den Gebieten lange kaltgestellt werden, quasi Hausarrest haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (5. Juni 2009)

Ich kann Kenzouku nirgends auf der Karte finden.
Hat sich diesbezüglich etwa schon wieder was geändert.

Neben bei bemerkt, Eve erscheint mit dieser ganzen Aktion noch um einiges komplizierter und komplexer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ansich steht nur die Frage offen, ob die kämpfende Masse der *Goon-Ally die Skills und Nutzungserfahrung *für die notwendigen *Dikcschiffe* und *Einrichtungen* aufgrund des *Aufbaukonzeptes von GoonSwarm *aufbringen will. Den Hauptanteil der Kampferfolge auf Goon-Seite stellen noch Dickschiffkapitäne ab Carrier einer ihnen helfenden Allianz. Auch auf der Seite von Kenzouko stellt eine helfende Allianz einen großen Anteil. Der Unterschied ist langjähriger Beweis ihrer Kampferfahrung mit Dickschiffen wie hochwertigen Einrichtungen. Der Grund verminderten Einsatzes von eigenen Flotten sollten enge Geldmittel sein. Manche Berichte behaupten, daß alle wichtigen ISK-einbringenden Einrichtungen der Kenzouko-Allianz seit Wochen nicht produktiv OnLine gehen können. Insgesamt sollten die Goons da momentan trotz üblichem (trifft jeden, der das 1. Mal solche Highendeinrichtungen bedient) Lernbedarf einen Vorteil haben.



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Arsokan (5. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich kann Kenzouku nirgends auf der Karte finden.
> Hat sich diesbezüglich etwa schon wieder was geändert.
> 
> Neben bei bemerkt, Eve erscheint mit dieser ganzen Aktion noch um einiges komplizierter und komplexer.
> ...



Hier ist die derzeitige Köngisklasse der Produktion gemeint. 
Um T2 Schiffe und Komponenten (effektiv) Produzieren zu können müssen sehr viele Dinge beachtet werden. 
Du brauchst eine komplette Infrastruktur. Das fängt an bei POS-Strukturen die die Highend-Moonmineralien sammeln mit Moon-Harvestern. Diese laufen 23/7 an einer POS an einen Mond der bestimmte Rohstoffe bietet. Jeder Harvester kann eine der vorhandenen Resourcen sammeln. Nicht jeder Mond hat alle Resourcen (und somit sind die Monde mit den selteneren natürlich sehr begehrt...und Kenzoku weis welche diese sind). 
Dann braucht man POS-Struktoren die aus diesen gewonnen Rohstoffen Reaktionen erstellen mit Reaktoren. Dazu braucht man Silos, Reaktoren und die entsprechenden Rohstoffe. 
Als vorletzten Schritt noch POS-Strukturen die dann wiederrum aus diesen Reaktionsergebnissen Komponenten und zu guter letzt fertige Module/Schiffe baut.
Je nach der zur Verfügung stehenden Outpost werden nun noch R&D POS's benötigt die zur Erforschung der T2 BPC's und ggf. anderer Frschungsaufträge. 
Dazu kommt für jede POS die aufgebaut wird eine Batterie an Waffen usw als Verteidigung. 
Für jede POS muss der Treibstoff herrangeschafft werden, sonst gehen die Strukturen offline und die POS ist Wehrlos. Man kann zwar leicht mehrere Monate an Treibstoff bei einer POS lagern, aber ein Controltower fast i.d.R. nur Treibstoff für um die 20 Tage. Ferner müssen die Silos regelmäßig geleert und nachgefüllt werden, da diese sonst die "leer" laufen oder, noch schlimmer, Materialien verloren gehen da kein Platz im Zielsilo mehr war. 
Ganz zu schweigen von dem Umstand das pro Mond nur eine POS aufgebaut werden kann kommt zu diesen ganzen dann noch der Krieg und die Notwendigkeit diese Strukturen zu verteidigen. 
Die Tricks und Kniffe lernt man nicht über Nacht um so etwas am Laufen zu halten. Und um jetzt effektiv seine Flotte mit T2 "Warmaterial" zu Versorgen brauchst du dutzende solcher Anlagen da erstens nicht alles überall abgebaut werden kann und des weiteren soviele Strukturen gebraucht werden, dass alleine deshalb eine ganze Reihe alleine von R&D und Produktions-POS's Online sein müssen.


----------



## Shagkul (5. Juni 2009)

@Arsokan
Danke, nun verstehe ich es wenigstens etwas besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe das ich irgendwann mal besser bei allem durchblicke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Juni 2009)

-49 gefallen ! Goons win
Nachdem der SoV-Wechsel im Dritten System aus servertechnischen Gründen (³) nicht geklappt hat, gab es plötzlich nur noch kleinste Flotten von Seiten Kenzouko. Die Masse hat sich offenbar nicht eingelogged um unter den Bedingungen kämpfen zu müssen. Auf der anderen Seite wurde der plötzliche Vorteil zum Selbstläufer. Da sie wiederholt von "Schwächen der Spielmechanik" profitierten, wird es weiterhin schwer sie wirklich ernst zu nehmen. (ernst nehmen muß man auf jeden Fall das Konzept des Aufbaus der Goons, deren konzipierenden Köpfe sich so sagt man längst in anderen neuen MMO vergnügen.)

In Bezug zu Kampf hat sich in den letzten 2 Wochen ein bunter Flickenteppich an Kriegen aufgetan. Bei ca. 30 000 neue Accounts dieses Jahr ist es kein Wunder, wenn sich Leute einen Platz suchen und manch altgediente Corp. zugeben muß, daß sie zwar aus zweistellligen Chars und Acc. besteht, aber nur noch aus 2-3 Spielern.

³Die servertechnischen Gründe äusserten sich darin, daß sehr viele der wichtigen Einrichtungen plötzlich trotz ausreichend Material über "Fehlermeldungen" den Betrieb einstellten. Ich feix mal. Vor geraumer Zeit gab es Meldungen über Massen an unrechtmässig angeeignetem Betriebsstoff mit sehr hohem Anteil der Betreiber der BoB-Allianz. Die Hauptlast der Probleme wird an den Massen von neuen Accounts und Abschnittsweise erheblichen Scwierigkeitn beim Einloggen liegen.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (17. Juni 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> -49 gefallen ! Goons win
> Nachdem der SoV-Wechsel im Dritten System aus servertechnischen Gründen (³) nicht geklappt hat, gab es plötzlich nur noch kleinste Flotten von Seiten Kenzouko. Die Masse hat sich offenbar nicht eingelogged um unter den Bedingungen kämpfen zu müssen.



Also ich denke nicht das der Abzug von Kenzouko etwas mit "technischen Problemen" zu tun hat. In der Richtung hab ich auch überhaupt nichts mitbekommen, mag aber sein das ich da was überhört hab. Meiner Meinung nach ging es Bergab mit Rückeroberung von Delve/ Querious seitens Kenzouko als ihre befreundete Ally EXE in Rekordzeit ihr Gebiet in der Nachbarschaft verloren hat. Das dürfte die Kampfkraft geschwächt haben. 

Außerdem kann man davon ausgehen das beide Seiten einfach kriegsmüde sind, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Bei der NC ist man definitiv verdammt froh das es im Süden zu Ende geht und man sein Ziel erreicht hat, rache an Bob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Der Drops ist gelutscht" wie man so schön sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beide Seiten können sich auf neue Ziele konzentrieren und an potenziellen neuen Konfliktherden mangelt es ja zu Zeit auch nicht.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. Juni 2009)

1Auriga1 schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht das der Abzug von Kenzouko etwas mit "technischen Problemen" zu tun hat. In der Richtung hab ich auch überhaupt nichts mitbekommen, mag aber sein das ich da was überhört hab. Meiner Meinung nach ging es Bergab mit Rückeroberung von Delve/ Querious seitens Kenzouko als ihre befreundete Ally EXE in Rekordzeit ihr Gebiet in der Nachbarschaft verloren hat. Das dürfte die Kampfkraft geschwächt haben.
> 
> Außerdem kann man davon ausgehen das beide Seiten einfach kriegsmüde sind, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Bei der NC ist man definitiv verdammt froh das es im Süden zu Ende geht und man sein Ziel erreicht hat, rache an Bob
> 
> ...


Die Fehler werden am 6.6. anhand eines Angriffs mit 2 fetten hunderter Flotten auf beiden Seiten mit der offensichtlichen Unmöglichkeit das System unter diesen Fehlern zu verteidigen, im hier schon von jemandem zitierten offenem deutschen Forum beschrieben. Sie traten nicht erst an dem Tag auf.

Aber wie Du schon schreibst, der Drops is gegessen und viele dürfen sich über einen Erfolg freuen, sich ein bischen sonnen und vieles mehr.


----------



## Shagkul (13. September 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich diesbezüglich irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?

Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich dran, ich habe sie in einem Eve-Forum gefunden und es scheint ein Mitglied von BoB zu Antworten.



> KayTwoEx
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe haben alle Ex-BoB/KenZoku-Corps 6 Wochen frei bekommen um zu machen was sie wollen und werden sich dann mit einem neuen Allianznamen reformen. Ich bin mal gespannt was daraus wird und ob die alle von dem FW wiederzurückkommen....



Antwort auf obige Behauptung:



> _Falsch.
> Hier geht es nicht darum, sich schnell mal Urlaub zu nehmen, sondern von Grund auf unsere Corps umzukrempeln, die seit ewigen Zeiten kaum etwas anderes als POS-Warfare gesehen haben, deren Numbers zum Ende des zweiten Delve-Krieges eben nicht mehr stimmten, deren Member nicht mehr motiviert waren etc.pp.
> Und das geht eben nicht ganz nebenbei in 6 Wochen, sondern benötigt eben doch etwas mehr Arbeit und vor allem Zeit.
> Und BOB ist tot. Zwar lebt die Community noch und wird auch auf ewig beibehalten werden, doch die einstige Idee von BOB wird so wohl nicht weiterexistieren können. Genau daran werden wir die nächsten Monate arbeiten müssen.
> ...


----------



## Arsokan (14. September 2009)

Viel weis ich derzeit nicht um deren Verbleib, nur was so alles "verlautet" wurde.

Fakt ist, dass Kenny alle Assets usw. erst einmal in Sicherheit gebracht hat. Dabei wurden sie wohl auchnoch von den eigenen Leute bestohlen. 
Es wurden unter anderen 2 Raven State issues und eine Tempest Tribal Issue entwendet. Dies sind die Unique Battleships die die damals noch als BOB gewonnen hatten beim Allianz Tournament. Von den 3 Schiffen wurde eine State Raven denen wieder zurückgegeben. 
Was mit den anderen 2 Schiffen geschehen ist weis ich jetzt nicht. Die waren eine Zeitlang im Contract zu finden (letzter Stand den ich sah war 400 Milliarden für die Tempest). 

Letzte Informationen besagen, dass die sich reformieren grade. Wie weit dies gediegen ist werden wir nicht so schnell erfahren. 

Spätestens ab den kommenden Addon werden die wohl aber wieder in 0.0 reingehen. Mit der Überarbeitung des Sov-Systems und der Möglichkeit Systeme zu entwickeln werden viele ihr Gebiet wohl verkleinern was mehr Allianzen die Möglichkeit bietet nach 0.0 zu gehen. 
Derzeit prügeln die ja wie blöde rum. Das Nord-Theritorium hat sich in den letzten 3 Wochen ja fast komplett verändert und Süd-West Sektoren sind ja nichtmehr wieder zu erkennen. 

Da naturgemäß in den dunklen Monaten mehr aktivität ist werden wir wohl mit der Änderung diesen Herbst/Winter einiges erleben...


----------



## Lexort (14. September 2009)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Spätestens ab den kommenden Addon werden die wohl aber wieder in 0.0 reingehen.



Unwahrscheinlich, etwas länger wirds schon dauern. Goon/NC/++++ wird bis zum Addon halten und ich denke auch drüber hinaus, erst wenn BoB scheinbar nicht zurückkehrt wird dort der große Zerfall vom Donut einsetzen und wenn Molle schlau ist wartet er den Punkt ab. Es heißt ehh das gerade in der NC die eigentlichen Befehlsgeber ehh nichtmehr spielen und wenn der "große" Feind am Stichtag nicht wieder auf der Matte steht wird ziemlich schnell dort oben keiner mehr auf die höhren und entsprechend sich die NC wandeln und zersplittern. Erst dann kann BoB eigentlich wieder aus dem Grab kommen in welcher Form auch immer sonst befürchte ich das Dominion überhaupt nichts an der festgefahrenen 0.0 Ordnung rütteln wird - außer das wohl wie üblich alles zu uns kommt und meint in Provi wirds schon keinen Gegenwehr geben...


----------



## Arsokan (14. September 2009)

Wie gesagt: Abwarten und Tee trinken. 

In wieweit ab Domi noch sinnvoll ist 100Systeme+ zu besetzen sei dahingestellt. Wenn ich das neue System richtig verstanden habe ist ja vorrangig die Möglichkeit hier gegeben ein System soweit zu entwickeln das es so gut ist wie die besten derzeit existierenden und somit nichtmehr so viele schlcihtweg benötigt werden. Je größer ein Gebiet wird, um so teurer wird es. Kleinere Gebiete sind besser zu verteidigen und günstiger. 
Mega-Empires wie derzeit werden einfach überflüßig werden da man seine ISK-Machinen (R64 Monde etc) nichtmehr über 4 Quadranten zerstreut hat sondern alle zentral in einen System. 

Ich persönlich hoffe sehr das dies so wird. Je mehr Allianzen nach 0.0 gehen können um so mehr wird es da auch zu weiteren Märkten kommen. Und das gewisse T2 Materialien besser zugänglich werden ist überfällig, Ferogelpreise und einge andere sind ja jenseits von gut und böse,...


----------



## Shagkul (14. September 2009)

Es bleibt also doch spannend, mal sehen wie sich das ganze noch entwickelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. September 2009)

Auf Alleria Hordenseite gibt es eine Gilde mit dem Namen "Band of Brothers" !


----------



## RinderteufelXL (3. Oktober 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Auf Alleria Hordenseite gibt es eine Gilde mit dem Namen "Band of Brothers" !



super bob hat sich in ein anderes game verpisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat sich also gelohnt den goons zu helfen, die geissel von eve ist vernichtet! XD


----------



## Oglokk (3. Oktober 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> oh man eve hört sich so unglaublich gut und komplex an.
> aber eben diese komplexheit ist zu komplex um es mal eben am abend zu zocken. ^^
> 
> 
> ...




Völliger Irrtum.

Du skillst ja auch weiter während du offline bist.
Missionen oder minern etc. kannst dann auch wenn du on bist.

Bin selber erst vor 3 wochen eingestiegen und nun hab ich zwei Accounts ^^.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Oktober 2009)

RinderteufelXL schrieb:


> super bob hat sich in ein anderes game verpisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das brauchst nicht so ernst sehen.
Die Goons sind bekannt dafür, daß sie in jedem aktuellen MMO ihren "Rabatz" machen. Warum also auch nicht andere große Allianzen oder Fans von denen...


----------



## Shagkul (10. Oktober 2009)

RinderteufelXL schrieb:


> super bob hat sich in ein anderes game verpisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde BoB trotzdem nicht so einfach abschreiben...... ist nur so ein Gefühl von mir, muss nicht stimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich würde BoB trotzdem nicht so einfach abschreiben...... ist nur so ein Gefühl von mir, muss nicht stimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup, das denke ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sir Molle hat ja bereits vor einigen Wochen eine neue Allianz gegründet, IT-Alliance und schart nun langsam seine Truppen um sich. 

http://evemaps.dotlan.net/alliance/IT_Alliance/corporations


Mein persönlicher Tipp: Sie warten noch auf das Dominion Adon um dann richtig los zu schlagen wenn die meisten anderen Allianzen noch damit beschäftigt sind ihren Raum mit Hilfe der neuen Mechaniken zu sichern. Außerdem denke ich das IT entweder versuchen wird ihre alte Heimat zurück zu erobern oder in den Norden kommt um sich zu rächen.


----------



## Lexort (12. Oktober 2009)

1Auriga1 schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Tipp: Sie warten noch auf das Dominion Adon um dann richtig los zu schlagen wenn die meisten anderen Allianzen noch damit beschäftigt sind ihren Raum mit Hilfe der neuen Mechaniken zu sichern. Außerdem denke ich das IT entweder versuchen wird ihre alte Heimat zurück zu erobern oder in den Norden kommt um sich zu rächen.



Möglichkeiten: 
- Querious, Goons werden sich doch gut vorbereiten aber zuerst Delve ausbauen was Querious öffnet, dazu in direkter Nachbarschaft zu -A- und Consorten
- Fountain, dafür würde sprechen das IT atm im Syndicate rumfliegt
- Cloud Ring (Fade/Pure Blind), auch wenn sich die Wertigkeit der Regionen mit Dominion ändert wird sich Molle wohl zu fein sein dort seinen Ausgangspunkt zu schaffen
- einige sagen ja Providence, ich persöhnlich glaube nicht das bei uns mit dem Addon wirklich wer einfällt außer ein paar Möchtegerns, auch wenn Provi als Region wohl enorm aufgewertet wird bleibt Provi für -A- immernoch ein "guter" Nachbar ohne größere Expansionsbestrebungen mit dem sich -A- einfach ein wenig kloppen kann j4f


----------



## Lexort (24. November 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> - Fountain, dafür würde sprechen das IT atm im Syndicate rumfliegt



Sov in PNQ dropt wohl heute - also wars Fountain.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. November 2009)

Jein
Es geht jetzt wohl in der Hauptsache darum den Dominion-Start gegnerischer Allianzblöcke so niedrig wie möglich zu halten um gleich mal die neuen Systeme wegzupusten. Wenn die Verteidiger die SOV jetzt schon nicht halten können, um so besser für die Angreifer.


----------



## Lexort (30. November 2009)

Blockade Units gibbet erst ein oder 2 Wochen nach Dominion Start.


----------



## heralin (15. Februar 2010)

*pustet den staub aus dem thread raus* wb "bob" bb goons :>


----------



## TheHessian (28. Februar 2010)

heralin schrieb:


> *pustet den staub aus dem thread raus* wb "bob" bb goons :>



Jo, erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Zeiten ändern.


----------



## Kehlas (20. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Märtyrer, auch Martyrer (die weibliche Form ist Märtyrin bzw. Martyrin) (von griechisch &#956;&#940;&#961;&#964;&#965;&#962; „Zeuge" oder &#956;&#945;&#961;&#964;&#973;&#961;&#953;&#959;&#957; „Zeugnis", „Beweis"[1]) sind Menschen, die um des Bekenntnisses ihres Glaubens willen den Tod erdulden.



Tikume...du nervst!!


----------



## Fedaykin (4. August 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Tikume...du nervst!!



Und du bist ein oller Threadnekromant


----------



## Rat Beast! (13. September 2010)

WB Goons - hocken sie nun unterm Rock ihrer Mommy 'Razzor' in Deklein.... congratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (23. September 2010)

Ich versteh gar nicht wie man was anderes als Sandbox spielen kann ^^


----------

